# Hi, Moving to Dubai 1st week Sept.



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am moving to work in Sharjah and live in Dubai from the 1st Week September for an oil & gas construction company. Never worked in the ME before but have been an expat for a number of years in West Africa and Spain. I am divorced and single so will be looking to meet new people and explore as much of the area as I can.

A few things I would like some help on are:-

1. As I will will be commuting from Dubai to Sharjah and back daily, which areas would be within easy commuting distance to live in ? I was thinking about the Deira area as a possibility.

2. As there is so much choice for renting, it is difficult to shortlist suitable areas to look at, so perhaps a budget of 60-70K AED might reduce the options. I am looking for a 2/3 bed flat/villa near to nightlife, beaches, sports clubs etc.

3. I have tried several estate agents, some have not bothered to get back to me whilst others do not want to email me with options until I arrive at the end of this month. Can anyone suggest a good agent / person who can help. I really want to get out of my hotel within 2 weeks of arrival.

4. Are there any good expat meeting places anyone can suggest ?

Many thanks.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

1. Dubai mirdiff/al warqa area will be the good option. U'll get the villa in ur budget..


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

jessil said:


> 1. Dubai mirdiff/al warqa area will be the good option. U'll get the villa in ur budget..


Thanks Jessil,

I will definitely look at Mirdiff. What do you think of International City or the Sports Complex as I have seen some nice properties on websites.

The other option I was considering was Deira as it is close to Sharjah. What is Deira like?

Regards


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

riofan said:


> Thanks Jessil,
> 
> I will definitely look at Mirdiff. What do you think of International City or the Sports Complex as I have seen some nice properties on websites.
> 
> ...


International city community is not that good and u can find only apartments no villas in that area.

Deira is always busy,traffic is really bad.

Other option u have is ajman, no night life,only few bars.

Sharjah is between ajman and Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

riofan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to work in Sharjah and live in Dubai from the 1st Week September for an oil & gas construction company. Never worked in the ME before but have been an expat for a number of years in West Africa and Spain. I am divorced and single so will be looking to meet new people and explore as much of the area as I can.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your move.  Please see comments in blue.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

riofan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to work in Sharjah and live in Dubai from the 1st Week September for an oil & gas construction company. Never worked in the ME before but have been an expat for a number of years in West Africa and Spain. I am divorced and single so will be looking to meet new people and explore as much of the area as I can.
> 
> ...



hi, in your budget it is true that you can find villa in Mirdef, but this will be quite far than what you looking for, night life, beach, sport clubs etc. 

if you want the right answer on that, get any rent in Al Nahda 2 - Dubai Area, there is nice bldg and just next to Sharjah you will be satisfy with this choice while it will be at least closer to your work and closer to Dubai Heart, 

and you will get your car after getting the license so nothing called far than the night life or whatever, 

if you need farther help on this PM me i might refer you to other options and details 

hope you enjoy Dubai


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would not recommend Mirdiff for a single guy as there is nothing to do there, no bars, no clubs, nowhere to walk to unless you like strolling round the Mall. Better to look in the Deira or Bur Dubai area as there is much more happening on your doorstep and you`ll find a good selection of bars and restaurants.


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck with your move.  Please see comments in blue.


Thank you Pamela for your comments, I will certainly look at the areas you have suggested, especially Al Nahda 2 and Mumzar beach.

Best Regards


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

tarek.m2day said:


> hi, in your budget it is true that you can find villa in Mirdef, but this will be quite far than what you looking for, night life, beach, sport clubs etc.
> 
> if you want the right answer on that, get any rent in Al Nahda 2 - Dubai Area, there is nice bldg and just next to Sharjah you will be satisfy with this choice while it will be at least closer to your work and closer to Dubai Heart,
> 
> ...



Thanks Tarek,

Please can you tell me how to use the PM facility.

Regards


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would not recommend Mirdiff for a single guy as there is nothing to do there, no bars, no clubs, nowhere to walk to unless you like strolling round the Mall. Better to look in the Deira or Bur Dubai area as there is much more happening on your doorstep and you`ll find a good selection of bars and restaurants.


Hi Felix, thanks for the info. I agree its much more preferable to be close by to bars and clubs etc..if they are within walking distance. Do you know any specific areas that may have new build apartments and I guess parking will be a necessity in a built up area.

Cheers.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The best advice I can give you is to get your company to put you up in a hotel for the first 3 weeks or so and this should give you enough time to find your feet and get a feel for the places that you want to live, 
Check on dubizzle.com and put in the area you want to check out on the left hand side of the page to cut down the number of adds you have to trawl through. Always try to rent a place with the AC/Chiller included in the price as this will limit the chance of a nasty surprise when the DEWA bill comes and always negotiate on the price that is advertised!!
Good Luck!!


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

I will agree with Pamela recommending Nahda or Mamzar. I live in Mamzar very close to Mulla Plaza. Very close to Sharja and close to Mamzar Park and beach as well. However, it is not very close to any night life spots. Closest being the Irish Village and surrounding area, I think.


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Felix2too & Haz53, 

thanks for the advice ...especially about negotiating the price and the cost of a/c ! Mamzar Park and Beach has nice views.

The apartments I have contacted via Dubizzle so far appear only to deal with specific gated communities in the new complexes in Dubai. Should I check for specific agents covering Mamzar and Nahda, if so, can you suggest any ? 

P.S. Do 'local bars' exist in Dubai hotels similar to 'local pubs' in the UK? (I have heard of the Irish Village is not on a hotel complex that you mentioned) but are there likely to be any local bars around say Nahada or Mamzar?


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't think about bar or night life I will take to all bars and dancing parties


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that's an offer I can't refuse !!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Your Welcome be sure am not going to pay your drink all the time 

Waiting for the first club time


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

tarek.m2day said:


> Your Welcome be sure am not going to pay your drink all the time
> 
> Waiting for the first club time


No probs, will contact you after I arrive !


----------



## riofan (Aug 23, 2011)

well chaps, have arrived as scheduled, and actually found a place to live and got my residence visa today ! Things are looking up !!

Now need to furnish...any help with info would be great.
Also, need a car.
Also need a few beers.
Also need to check out some good cracking joints !!

Sure I will manage all the above in time !


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well done and welcome to your new home. Hope your are settling well.


----------

